# insert one workbook into another



## ndstevens (Jun 18, 2008)

Excel 2003:

Workbook #1: Budget data for past, present and future years. This includes each staff person's salary & benefits.

Workbook #2: Salary data including the formulae for calculating annual pay changes; SS, Medicare & pension figures, etc.

I want to combine these workbooks into one (either by creating Workbook #3 or expanding Workbook #1), then link the info from Workbook #2 to the appropriate line items in Workbook #1.

It seems to me that this should be easy, but I can't figure out the right names for the appropriate commands. (i.e. why isn't there an "insert workbook" or "insert file" option on the insert menu?)

BTW - I know nothing about VBA if using that is part of the solution.

Thanks.


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

One option is to use to the Insert menu to insert more sheets into the workbook, then copy and paste the data over.

1) Create enough sheets in workbook 1 for the data in workbook 2 to be copied over

2) Re-order the worksheets. For whatever reason, inserting more puts them before the last worksheet if that's the one selected.

3) Open workbook 2

4) Click on the top left corner of the workbook (i.e. the square above row 1 and left of column A)

5) Hold the CTRL key down and select each sheet by its tab at the bottom.

6) Press CTRL-C to copy the sheets

7) Go to workbook 1.

8) Select the new blank sheets using the CTRL key and clicking each sheet's tab.

9) Press CTRL-V to paste the data.

There probably are several ways to merge 2 workbooks as there's usually more than one way to do something on a PC. However, this should work.


----------



## ndstevens (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks - it worked perfectly!


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

No problem. I'm happy to be of assistance. Have a great weekend.


----------

